# Alex Hamilton rollers



## calvin19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone know if these are good birds? What does his birds trace back to? I know David Straights and other's birds trace back to James Turner birds? JW because someone mentioned this during a discussion and I've never heard of him.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Alex Hamilton as top notch birds, no doubt. Where they come from, I'm not exactly sure but if you go based on competition, Alex Hamilton has earned the 6th most points in flying roller competitions so that's saying something. 6th all time.


----------



## calvin19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply. Who are the top 5? Sorry still learning  Id like to learn as much as possible.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

calvin19 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. Who are the top 5? Sorry still learning  Id like to learn as much as possible.


You want to learn as much as possible? I'll help you out. Join a local roller club and join the National Birmingham Roller Club. Both of these will help you go a LONG LONG way. Where do you live, if I may ask?

Top 5 all time (and all these guys are still competing) in terms of competition points, what we call Master Flyer points, are:

1) Don Ouellette
2) Clay Hoyle
3) Jay Starley
4) Tim Decker
5) Rick Mee


----------



## calvin19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I dont know if I will have the time to join clubs anytime soon because of my schedule but I really want in on the MRFG club. Possibly next spring. I was thinking about the NBRC but decided not to right now. I am from MN and I got these birds from ML. If you're in the MRFG, you should know him. He's an awesome/supportive guy. I'm just trying to get more info on Hamilton birds and where they trace back to. It's hard to find info on him unless I join in on clubs and discussions on the master fliers.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hi Calvin 19*

Hi Calvin 19 just Remember they are only Mr Turners birds if they have his bands on them same for Rick Mee and so on after they leave there loft and some budy breeds of them they are there birds if they breed them wrong or right they are still there birds the blood lines may be there but these guys like Mr Turner and Rick Mee and lots of othere great fliers know how to breed them so if you want good birds get them from good breeders and fliers. That does not mean you have to pay a bunch for them get to know guys a lot of good fliers will give you good birds and a lot of help to get you started. 2y4life knows great fliers and is a great guy listen to him I am sure he will help and so will lots of othere great fliers.It sounds to me like you all ready have some good help from some budy you reicived your birds from but there is many to learn from I hope this helps


----------

